# One more try at a nite dive this week



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright, tonight was a bust! Let's give it another shot. 

Pensacola Beach night dive on Wednesday Oct 10. Meet at the Casino beach parking lot at 6:30 PM for the pre-dive brief and into the water once we decide it's truly dark enough to be called a night dive. A NAUI instructor will be onsite in case you need a signature in your log for a night dive. The shop closes at 5:30 so be sure to get in prior to closing if you need gear. A primary, backup and tank light will be required. 

This invitation is open to all certified divers regardless of certification level, type of gear you like, favorite flavor of ice cream, etc. Come on out for a good time and great diving. 

Drop me a PM here or on PFF if you are attending so I can plan effectively.

I am arranging this dive as part of the current NAUI course in which I'm enrolled but mainly for the fun and love of diving. Those of you who have met me know I really dig this stuff!


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Got 3 so far. Any one else wanna go?


----------

